# LSXrt for LS2 GTO



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

Is anyone running a FAST LSXrt on an LS2 GTO? 

If so, 
Did you cut any OEM parts while doing the install?

What cowl hood did you use?

Did you use a HE-X strut bar because I don't think the OEM one will clear...

Could you post pictures of your install? Thanks.


----------

